# صناعة الثنر من الألف الى الياء ( Step By Step )



## احمد هلطم (13 يناير 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

( بحث شامل فى صناعة الثنر )

فى هذا الموضوع اشرح لكم طريقة تصنيع الثنر وذلك كما قلت لكم خطوة خطوة 

حتى يتسنى لكل الاخوة ان يقوموا بتحضيرة

سأتعرض فى هذا البحث لمجموعه من المحاور الاساسية :

هذة المحاور أو النقاط هى :

1- المواد المستخدمة فى صناعة الثنر 

 سوف اقوم بعمل شرح وافى ان شاء الله لهذة المواد 

2- الاساسيات اللازمة للتحضير 

3- الهدف من الخلطة 

4- عوامل الأمان 

5 - اطلب الخلطة التى تحتاجها 
 ( مع ذكر العمل الذى ستقوم بة وفى أى نوع ستستخدم هذة الخلطة حتى استطيع أن أوفر لك الخلطة المناسبة )


مع العلم أن ذلك سيستغرق وقتا لذلك يجب علينا أن نتحلى بالصبر 

وذلك لظروف عملى 

ولكن ان شاء الله ساوفر لكم الوقت حتى انهى هذا الامر 

وأخيرا :

أسألكم الدعاء لى ولوالدى ولكل من لهم فضل على 

:12::13::12::13::12::13::12::13::12::13::12::13::12::13::12::13:


----------



## احمد هلطم (13 يناير 2011)

*1- النفثا البترولية*

1- المواد الاساسية فى صناعة الثنر 

1- النفثا البترولية 

يتم الحصول على النفثا فى معامل تكرير البترول كواحدة من المنتجات الوسيطة من تقطير النفط الخام حيث ان النفثا وسط بين السوائل البترولية والغازات الخفيفة من النفط الخام ( وسط بين السوائل والغازات )

النفثا اسم عام يصف مجموعة من المنتجات الوسيطة ( بين السوئل والغازات ) المختلفة مصفاة فى ابراج التقطير التجزيئية تستخدم فى تطبيقات مختلفة 

النافثا اسم عام لان الكثير من الدول يسمى هذا المنتج بأسماء مختلفة 
فهذا الاسم عادة يشير الى عدد من الخلطات المختلفة من الهيدروكربونات السائلة القابلة للإشتعال

يستخدم فى تطبيقات مختلفة 

النفثا يوجد منها نوعين أ- النفثا الخفيفة 
 ب- النفثا الثقيلة 

تابع بقية الموضوع


----------



## صالح سعيدان (13 يناير 2011)

اتمنى لك التوفيق


----------



## احمد هلطم (14 يناير 2011)

*تابع الموضوع*

تابع النفثة البترولية 

استخدامات النفثا البترولية 

1- تستخدم وبكثرة كمذيب 

2- تستخدم فى صناعة الاحذية 

3- تستخدم فى رفع رقم الاوكتان للبنزين 

 حيث أن النفثا تستخدم فى المقام الاول لأنتاج بنزين ذو درجة أوكتان عالية من خلال عملية لإصلاح العامل الحفاز 

4- كانت تستخدم كوقود للكشافات القديمة التى كانت تعمل بالوقود 

5- كانت تستخدم فى صناعة المتفجرات قديما 

6- كما تستخدم فى بعض محاليل التنظيف


----------



## احمد هلطم (14 يناير 2011)

*تابع الموضوع*

تابع النفثة البترولية 

النفثا نوعان هما :

1- النفثة الخفيفة 

2- النفثة الثقيلة 

أولاً : النفثة الخفيفة :. 

هى تتكون اساساً من خليط من الهيدرو كربونات الاليفاتية الحلقية تتكون من ( 9 ـــ 5 ) ذرة كربون تتواجد عند درجة غليان ما بين ( 30 ـــ 90 ) درجة مئوية 

ثانياً : النفثة الثقيلة :.

هى تتكون أساساً من خليط من الهيدروكربونات الاليفاتية الحلقية تتكون من ( 9 ـــ 12 ) ذرة كربون تتواجد عند درجة غليان ما بين ( 90 ـــ 200 ) درجة مئوية


----------



## مهندس المحبة (14 يناير 2011)

عاشت الأيادي أخي أحمد على هذا الموضوع المفيد وننتظر التكملة ...


----------



## احمد هلطم (14 يناير 2011)

*تابع النفثا البترولية*

نستكمل حديثنا عن النفثة البترولية 

Physical and Chemical Propertes
الخواص الكيميائية والفزيائية 

Appearanc  
color less liquid 

odoor 
gasoline or kerosene

solubility
insoluble in water 

specific gravity
from 0.60 to 0.75

boiling point 
from 20 to 75 ْc

melting point 
about <-73

vapor density 
2.5 at air =1 is 

vapor pressuer 
 5 >


----------



## احمد هلطم (14 يناير 2011)

*تابع النفثا البترولية*

معنى ذلك أن 

الخواص الكيميائية والفزيائية هى :.

سائل عديم اللون لها رائحة الكيروسين أو الجازولين 

ملحوظة ( يوجد منها سائل أحمر بنى لة رائحة عطرية ) 

لكن المعروف كما ذكرت انها سائل عديم اللون 

غير قابلة لذوبان فى الماء لا تتفاعل مع المؤكسدات القوية 

الوزن الجزيئى لها هو ( من 100 وحتى 215 جم/مول )

الكثافة النوعية تتراوح ما بين 60 الى 80 سم3 /جرام 

نقطة الغليان ما بين ( 20 وحتى 160 درجة مئوية )


----------



## 1خالد يونس1 (14 يناير 2011)

موضوع جميل وجزاك الله خيرا كثيرا


----------



## agabeain (15 يناير 2011)

بارك اللة فيك اخى باشمهندس احمد هلطم وجزاك اللة كل خير


----------



## محمد اسماعيل السيد (16 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا وننتظر باقى الموضوع


----------



## احمد هلطم (18 يناير 2011)

agabeain قال:


> بارك اللة فيك اخى باشمهندس احمد هلطم وجزاك اللة كل خير


 


1خالد يونس1 قال:


> موضوع جميل وجزاك الله خيرا كثيرا


 


محمد اسماعيل السيد قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا وننتظر باقى الموضوع


 

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## احمد هلطم (18 يناير 2011)

*صناعة التنر*

السلام عليكم 

نستكمل ان شاء الله موضوع التنر 

ولكن أود ان ألفت انتباهكم الى أمر هام 

إخوانى فى الله 

الهدف من التنر استعمالة كمذيب ولا يتوقف عملة فى اذابة البويات فحسب ولكن له استخدامات اخرى كثيرة ولكن الاهم فى هذة الاستخدامات استخدامة كمذيب للبويات 

حيث أن التنر يحتوى على مجموعة من المركبات القطبية 

للعلم أن استخدمة كمذيب للبويات يتطلب مجموعة من الاسس العلمية التى يبنى عليها المركب 

وهذا ما أود أن الفت أنظاركم الية 

ما معنى ذلك :
معنى ذلك أن التنر لابد ان يكون مناسب لنوعية البويات التى سيقوم بإذابتها 
وهذا يعتمد على معرفة المعادلة الاساسية فى تصنيع التنر ( active matter )

ليس مطلوبا منك أن تعرف تركيبة كل نوع من انواع البويات 


انا عندى شغل الان أكمل فى وقت أخر


----------



## احمد هلطم (18 يناير 2011)

*السلام عليكم*

الاخوة الافاضل 
ان صناعة الثنر تعتمد اعتمادا كليا على الوظيفة التى سيقوم بها التنر 
لذلك يجب أن يحدد الهدف ثم معرفة active matter for paints 

فمن المعلوم ان البويات متنوعة التركيب متنوعة الاستخدام 
ولكل نوع من البويات التركيبة الخاصة به 

لذلك ذكرت فى بداية الموضوع ( اطلب الخلطة التى تحتاج اليها مع ذكر النوعية التى ستقوم بإذابتها حتى أكتب لك الخلطة المناسبة )

ان شاء الله فى هذا البحث سأقوم بذكر نوعيات من البوية وأذكر التنر المناسب لها 
لذلك أطلب من الاخوة ان يطرحوا مالديهم من أسئلة وأنا ساقوم بالاجابة عليها ان شاء الله 
قدر المستطاع 

واذكركم مرة اخرى ان البويات تختلف وبختلافها يختلف تركيب المذيب 
لابد من معرفة الـ chemical compsition for paints


----------



## محمد اسماعيل السيد (20 يناير 2011)

الاستاذ / احمد هلطم 
اشكرك على طرح هذا الموضوع المفيد 

اولا : اود ان تذكر لنا ماهى التطبيقات أو الاستخدامات التى يستخدم فيها الثنر غير اذابة وتخفيف البويات ؟ 
ثانيا : ماهى الخلطة المناسبة لكل من أنواع البويات الاتية : 
1 - بويات دوكو عادية ( نوع الرزين الداخل فى تركيبها نتروسيليللوز + الكيد رزين قصير ) 
وهذا النوع من البويات يستخدم كبطانة تحت اللون النهائى 
2 - بويات دوكو عالية الجودة وتركيبها من نفس الانواع السابقة بالاضافة الى نوع رزين يسمى cab 
وهذا النوع من البويات يستخدم كلون نهائى 
3 - بويات اكريللك (ونوع الرزين هو البولى يوريثان ) 
مع ملاحظة انى اتحدث عن بويات السيارات فقط 
وجزاك الله خيراا


----------



## احمد هلطم (22 يناير 2011)

محمد اسماعيل السيد قال:


> الاستاذ / احمد هلطم
> اشكرك على طرح هذا الموضوع المفيد
> 
> اولا : اود ان تذكر لنا ماهى التطبيقات أو الاستخدامات التى يستخدم فيها الثنر غير اذابة وتخفيف البويات ؟
> ...


 
السلام عليكم اخى الكريم محمد اسماعيل السيد 

أن شاء الله بعد أن أنتهى من شرح المواد الداخلة فى التنر 

سأقوم ان شاء الله بالرد على أسئلتك وعلى أسئلة جميع الاخوة 

وذلك حتى لا يتشتت الموضوع


----------



## جرجس فؤاد (24 يناير 2011)

شكرا على التركيبة


----------



## chem-man (7 فبراير 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير 
موضوع جميل و مفيد


----------



## waelelchemist (18 فبراير 2011)

السلام عليكم 
اخى احمد اريد ان اعرف تركيبة التنر والنسب المستخدم فى اذابة السيلر والدوكو و البويات الانشائية لو تكرمت


----------



## aboahmed_1972 (19 فبراير 2011)

plse we need how we can make thinner more fast becouse we wait long time so we need thinner for paints and how we can make any thinner i.e (main chemicals by percentage) 
as soon as posibble


----------



## هيمو555 (22 فبراير 2011)

شكر والله يعطيك العافية


----------



## عبد الناصرالساعاتي (7 مارس 2011)

شكر لك .
ولكن هل تستطيع أن تشرح لنا الفرق بين التنر السريع والتنر البارد المستخدم في دهانات السيارات


----------



## المهندس محمد سويسة (24 أبريل 2011)

مشكور زميل احمد على هذا الشرح مع ان المصطلحات تتباين بين مادة الثنر ومادة النفط في الاسواق


----------



## ziaddiaa (29 أبريل 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا وجعل علمكم حجة لكم لا عليكم


----------



## agabeain (30 أبريل 2011)

بااارك الله فيك وجعلة فى ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## وليد صالح (3 مايو 2011)

شكر لك مهندس احمد 
ارجو منك طريقة صناعة التــنر المستخدم في بويات السيلر واللكر ارجو منك الرد باقرب وقت عبر المنتدى هنا وايضا عبر الايميل [email protected]


----------



## antr (11 مايو 2011)

مشكور مهندس احمد
نحن نقدر مجهودك وعلمك وخبرتك واسئل ما الفرق بين الثنر الشعبى والدرجة الاولى


----------



## محمد عزيزية (25 مايو 2011)

بارك الله فيك على هذه المعلومات


----------



## Abdullah Alhajri (21 يونيو 2011)

شكرا


----------



## صفدي (12 يوليو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمد عزيزية (4 سبتمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## محمودغازي (23 سبتمبر 2011)

ما هو اسم الكميائي للتنر ؟


----------



## elmasry5 (26 أكتوبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## ashrafhamed (27 أكتوبر 2011)

اخوتي الاعزاء 
السلام عليكم

الفرق بين الثنر السريع والتنر البطئ هي مواد اضافية تسمي retardares

you need to know that any thinner have main composition as following 
1- true solvents 
2-co-solvents
3-filler solvents diluants

this mixture have particular evaporation rate which independence on the environments of the application 
so it may be need to use active solvents which have low or high evaporation rat
in cooled country or winter as example no need to use retarders solvents but in hot country 
we need to reduce the evaporation rat to get good leavling and good film condition 
because when the thinner dry fast he make something called blushing or whiting
of the film so choosing the correct solvents and the homogeneity of the mixer suitable for the wither condition what is effect the quality of the thinner 

regards

ashraf -​


----------



## Dr\gamalelden (20 نوفمبر 2011)

مشكور اخي الكريم


----------



## محمد حسن توكة (29 ديسمبر 2011)

مشكور على المجهود الرائع استاذ احمد وربنا يجعله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## ابوتقوى (17 يناير 2012)

السلام عليكم 
اخي العزيز كيف ننزع رائحة الكيروسين وبارك الله فيك


----------



## محمد حسن توكة (17 يناير 2012)

ابوتقوى قال:


> السلام عليكم
> اخي العزيز كيف ننزع رائحة الكيروسين وبارك الله فيك


اخى الفاضل
لازالة رائحة ولون الكيروسين بيتم عن ثلاثة طريق
الاولى وهو التقطير
الثانية عن طريق حمض الكبريتيك ثم المعادلة 
الثالثة عن طريق مادة تسمى الكاولين وهى مادة صينية تضاف له وسوف يخبرك بائع المواد الكيماوية بالنسبة المحددة لها


----------



## محمد درويش سويسة (17 يناير 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير على هذا البحث عن الثنر ورغم اني اعرف انك اخي الباشمهندس احمد انك تتكلم عن الثنر الخاص الذي تستخدمه مصانع الدهانات الزياتي في العالم العربي واعرف انك لم تتحدث عن ذاك النوع من الثنر المستخدم في مصانع دهانات الاكريلك واذابة دهانات السيارات مع انه يحمل نفس التسمية الا ان تركيب النوع الثاني اكثر تعقيدا وللعلم اخي احمد ان مادة النفثا او ما يعرف بقطفة الارواح البيضاء الناتجة من ابراج تقطير النفط الخام لا تستخدم في النوع الثاني من الثنر واشكرك على هذا العطاء


----------



## صفوت1981 (12 فبراير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## وليد صالح (12 فبراير 2012)

شكر لك مهندس احمد
ارجو منك طريقة صناعة التــنر المستخدم في بويات السيلر واللكر ارجو منك الرد باقرب وقت عبر المنتدى هنا وايضا عبر الايميل [email protected]


----------



## احمد هلطم (13 فبراير 2012)

*السلام عليكم*

الاخوة الافاضل على هذا المنتدى 

بداية اعتذر عن انقطاعى وعدم التواصل معكم طوال الفترة الماضية 
وذلك بسبب ظروف عملى 

اوجة نصيحة الى كل الاخوة على المنتدى 
كل من يقول لكم عندى معلومات ويطلب منكم الدفع للإستفادة لا تجيبه لذلك 
العلم نبلغه لناس بدون مقابل 

ثانيا : يوجد على المنتدى كثير من الناس يستخدم طريقة القص واللزق 
يعنى ينقل من اى موقع او من اى منتدى 
وذلك ليظهر لنا براعته 
هذا ليس علما 

دعكم من كل هؤلاء 

اخيرا 
سأقوم ان شاء الله بستكمال الموضوع ليعم النفع على الجميع 
أسألكم الدعاء


----------



## محمدالاصمعى (14 فبراير 2012)

اية الجمال دة يا باشمهندس


----------



## احمد هلطم (18 فبراير 2012)

*رســــــــــــاله هامــه*


​ 

*تنبيه هـــــــــــــــــــــــام بخصوص التنر وغيره

الى كل الاخوة الافاضل .



من الجميل جدا ان يفيد بعضنا بعضا . لكن ينبغى أن نعلم جميعا خطورة المواد الكيميائيه .

من الملاحظ ان كل الاخوة فى المنتدى يسارعون الى العمل فى المجال الكيميائى دون وعى كافى 

ان صناعة التنر بالاخص من الصناعات التى تتعامل مع مواد نشطة كيميائيا حيث يحدث فيها الرنين الالكترونى وهو مشهور بالاخص فى المواد البتروليه 

وبالتالى قد نعرض انفسنا للامراض كا السرطان وأمراض الرئه وضيق التنفس والدوار الدائم وغيرها من الامراض .

فعلا سبيل المثال من المواد المستخدمه فى صناعة الثنر مادة كلوريد الميثلين وهى مادة خطرة جدا تسبب تسمم وأمراض الرئة نظرا لمعدل تطايرها العالى جدا واحتوائها على عنصر الكلور وهو بالغ الخطورة جدا فى هذا التركيب 

نصيحتى الى الاخوة الافاضل ان يحافظوا على صحتهم ثم على صحة الناس الذين يشترون منهم هذه التركيبات 

فمن المعلوم فى الصناعة ان تصل الى اقل المواد ضررا وأقلها كلفه ولا يعرف ذلك الا المتخصصون وكذالك معرفة ما يضر وسبب الضرر لان هذا مبنى على دراسة 

اخى الكريم لا تسعى خلف جنى المال على حساب صحتك او صحة غيرك .
ان عمليه كعملية الرنين الاكترونى تلك قد تحدث خللا فى الترتيب الامينى فى الجسم مما يسبب السرطان .
وكثير من الذين يدخلون الى لجة التحضيرات الكيميائيه لا يعرفون ذلك 

كما فى صناعة الفنيك مثلا يستخدمون الفينول ولا يعرفون خطورته وانه من المواد التى تسبب سرطان الجلد 

معزرة للإطاله لكن انصح كل من يهوى هذا الامر الايكون على حساب صحته او صحة غيرة 

والسلام عليكم 
*​


----------



## احمد هلطم (18 فبراير 2012)

*1- المواد المستخدمة فى صناعة الثنر*

تابع المواد المستخدمه فى صناعة الثنر 

الهيدروكربونات 
وذكرت منها النفثا البتروليه 

اما الان فسأقوم بشرح نوع أخر من الهيدروكربونات المستخدمه وهو :

الطولوين c6h5-ch3 
 يتكون من حلقة بنزين متصل بها مجموعة ميثيل . لطولوين استخدامات كثيرة لا يتسع الوقت لذكرها . سأتكلم عن دورها من حيث دورها فى المذيبات 

اللون : سائل عديم اللون . احيانا يميل الى الصفرة وهذا يدل على وجود شوائب به لان الاصل فيه انه عديم اللون 

الرائحة : له رائحه نفاذه لاسعه . يجب عدم استنشاقه لانه من المواد المسرطنه . وكذلك عدم ملامسته للجلد .

عند الاشتعال يشتعل مثل الوميض
نقطة الغليان : 111 درجه سلزيوس تقريبا 
يتجمد عند درجة 95 درجه سلزيوس تقريبا 

لا اريد ان اطيل عليكم فى الخواص الكيميائيه والفزيائيه فمن المفترض انها تأتى مرفقه مع الخام 

دوره فى صناعة التنر 
يستخدم كمذيب فى بعض انواع التنر ستأتى فيما بعد . وفى بعض الانواع يستخدم كماده مالئه . وفى بعض الانواع الاخرى يستخدم لرفع الكفائة من خلال تفاعل كيميائى يقوم به مع بعض المركبات الداخله فى التركيب 

اذا للماده الواحدة اكثر من استخدام حسب نوع البويات وحسب التصنيف المطلوب 
سيتبين ذلك ان شاء الله اثناء عملية التحضير 

فى الكثير جدا من انواع التنر يستخدم الطولوين فى تفاعل هام جدا لرفع الكفائه ولتقليل التكلفه 



​


----------



## احمد هلطم (18 فبراير 2012)

*thinner التنر*



​اما الان فسأقوم بشرح نوع أخر من الهيدروكربونات المستخدمه وهو :

الزيلين 
C8H10, C6H4(CH3)2 or C6H4C2H6
يتواجد فى ثلاث صور كيميائيه 
1- اورثو طولوين 
2- ميتا طولوين 
3- بارا طولوين 

تختلف الخواص الكيميائيه والفزيائيه لهذه الانواع الثلاثه 
لذلك ساترك الكلام فى الخواص الفزيائيه والكيميائيه للزيلين 

تركيبه الكيميائى يشبه تركيب الطولوين الا ان الاختلاف الوحيد بينهما هو فى ذيادة مجموعة ميثيل فى الزيلين والتى تتواجد فى المواضع الثلاثه الاورثو والميتا والبارا 

دوره فى صناعة التنر 
دورة مماثل تماما لطولوين الا أن الزيلين أكثر حيويه فى التنر من الطولوين وأكثر نشاطا منه 


​


----------



## احمد هلطم (18 فبراير 2012)

*التأثيرات الصحيه*

التأثيرات الصحيه الخاصة با الطولوين والزيلين 

الطولوين 

 *[font=&quot]السمية :[/font]*[font=&quot]استنشاق الطولوين يمكن أن يؤدي إلى الإصابة بالصداع، التشوش، الضعف و ضعف الذاكرة. كما أن الطولوين يؤثر بالسلب علي وظائف الكبد والكلي. [/font]


الزيلين 

 

*
*

*[font=&quot]السمية :[/font]*[font=&quot]يمتص الزيلين بعد استنشاقه أو تناوله وتعرض الجلد له سريعا في الجسم. والتعرض لفترات محدودة وتركيزات مرتفعة للزيلين يمكن أن يؤدي إلى تهيج الجلد والعين والأنف والحلق وصعوبة التنفس وتدهور وظائف الرئتين وضعف الذاكرة بالإضافة إلى احتمالات حدوث أضرار في الكلي والكبد. والتعرض لفترات محدودة أو ممتدة لتركيزات مرتفعة من هذه المركبات يمكن أن يؤدي إلى صداع، اضطراب التوازن، تشوش ذهني واضطراب العضلات.

فمن الامانة العلمية ان انقل لكم هذا الكلام 
حتى نتعرف على خطورة تلك المواد 
[/font]


----------



## محمد اسماعيل السيد (19 فبراير 2012)

جزاك الله خيراا وننتظر المزيد


----------



## Egypt_mahmoud (24 فبراير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا يا أخ هلطم 
ولكننا فى مصر نستخدم مواد أساسية فى التنر منها البنزين والميثانول والبيوتيل جلايكول والبيوتيل أسيتات وأحيانا الأسيتون والبيوتانول


----------



## ابراهيم الحاجم (3 أبريل 2012)

*ما هو نوع الثنر المناسب لدهان الايبوكسي وايضا بعض المعلومات عن الطلاء الغذائي (الفينوليك)

*


----------



## مهنس الشرقيه (22 مايو 2012)

اشكرك يا اخ احمد على هذا العلم اللى مشغول دائما ممكن اسال عن تنر يدوب فى الماء


----------



## مهنس الشرقيه (22 مايو 2012)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## hannover (27 يوليو 2012)

شكرا اخي الكريم انا لدي سؤال هل يوجد فرق بين التنر وال وايت سبيريت ؟؟ 
وماهي طريقة تصنيع الواتيت سبريت واستخداماته ؟؟؟


----------



## الاميرررر (26 أغسطس 2012)

جزاك اللة خيرا


----------



## مصطفي مهدي 100 (13 سبتمبر 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير ونريد المذيد عن باقى المذيبات وما هوالمكسول


----------



## مصطفي مهدي 100 (14 سبتمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته لو سمحتو حد يساعدنى ما هو المكسول وما دوره فى صناعة التنر وشكرا


----------



## عيدعبدالغنى (20 سبتمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا ياخى اللهم اجعلها فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## شوقي شحرة (24 أكتوبر 2012)

الله يخليــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ يارب ــــــــــــــــك


----------



## دهب* (29 ديسمبر 2012)

طريقة عمل ثنر الفرن


----------



## ساميه نديم (10 مارس 2013)

كنت عايزة أعرف ايه المكونات الي أحتاجها لعمل مصنع بدائي لتنر أرجو الرد ولك جزير الشكر


----------



## ساميه نديم (10 مارس 2013)

*كنت عايزة أعرف ايه المكونات الي أحتاجها لعمل مصنع بدائي لتنر أرجو الرد ولك جزير الشكر*​*ساميه نديم*


----------



## obada abu kenan (30 مارس 2013)

مشكور اخي والله موضوع رائع


----------



## الفهد_6666 (22 نوفمبر 2013)

ممتاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااز


----------



## خالد عابدين (12 مارس 2014)

هاييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييل


----------



## mohamad hosam (5 مايو 2014)

مشكور لكن اين التركيبات


----------



## هانئ الجمل (21 مايو 2014)

أشكرك أخى المهندس أحمد
ولكنك
وقفت بنا فى منتصف الطريق
لعل المانع خيرا إن شاء الله
وترجع بالسلامة
وتكمل الموضوع​


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (21 مايو 2014)

لى رد فى موضوع صناعة الثنر - الجدوى الاقتصاديه للمشروع غير مجديه - اذا التزمت بالتركيبه السليمه والمواصفات.فأسعار المكونات مرتفعة السعر.
ومع ذلك لمحبى المعرفه كفكره اقول.
طبعا نحن نتكلم على الثنر كمخفف - ولن نخوض كثيرا فى الفرق الدقيق بين المذيب والمخفف- حتى لانثقل على القارئ- واتفق مقدما مع الرأى القائل ان انواع المخففات - الثنر - كثيره ومرتبطه بنوع الماده المراد تخفيفها- 
تركيبة تنر تبدأ ب naphtha -فقط -وثنر اخر عباره عن - toluene+naphtha- وثنر اخر mineral spirits- وثنر اخر - toluene +methanol+acetone-وثنر اخر MEK+methanol +toluene- وتركيبه اخرى لم ترفع عنها الحمايه بعد - مكونه من 7 مكونات- ولولا الحصص ما استطعنا المنافسه فيها-وهذا هو معنى عدم الجدوى الاقتصاديه للمشروع لصغار الصناع - مابالك بالهواه والمبتدئين-


----------



## دهانات (10 يونيو 2014)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
ما هى أقصى نسبة من الميثانول التى تستخدم فى التنر


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (10 يونيو 2014)

مع التسليم بأن تركيبات thinner - ليست متماثله ومرتبطه بنوع مايراد تخفيفه- فان بعض التركيبات العمليه للثنر تحوى من 10 :30 % ميثانول
وتركيبات اخرى عمليه ايضا تحوى من 10 :25 % ايزوبروبانول - وتركيبات اخرى - كثيره لاتحوى الايثانول ولا الايزوبروبانول.


----------



## دهانات (23 يونيو 2014)

شكرا على الرد اخى محمود فتحى 
لكن انا اقصد نسبة الميثانول فى التنر لتخفيف دهانات (nc)


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (23 يونيو 2014)

اذا كنت تقصد ثنر ناشيونال - ورنيش الاخشاب - النسبه من 30:10% ميثانول - مع مراعاة ان هناك 6 او 7 مكونات اخرى.


----------



## mido_lordship (23 يونيو 2014)

محمود فتحى حماد قال:


> اذا كنت تقصد ثنر ناشيونال - ورنيش الاخشاب - النسبه من 30:10% ميثانول - مع مراعاة ان هناك 6 او 7 مكونات اخرى.


وايه هما ال 6 او 7 مكونات الاخري ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ لانه حتي الان ميثانول :57:


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (24 يونيو 2014)

الاجابه ردا على السؤال  - ​ما​هى أقصى نسبة من الميثانول التى تستخدم فى التنر​أما الاجابه على سؤالك - وتعنى به باقى التركيبه كالاتى - نافتا - جلايكول - اسيتون - تولوين - ميك - اسيتيك اسيد.​​


----------



## ابو يوسف (22 يوليو 2014)




----------



## شركة النور الجزائر (5 فبراير 2015)

جزاك الله خيرا يا أخي أحمد موضوع الثري وهام جدا أخو في الله سعدي سفيان من الجزائر .


----------



## محمد اسماعيل السيد (16 فبراير 2015)

على مايبدو فأن الاستاذ احمد هلطم مشغول او لعل المانع خير من عدم استكمال الموضوع خاصة انه مر اكثر من اربع سنوات على بداية الموضوع والمادة العلمية الموجودة شحيحة ولم تكتمل بعد لذلك اقترح ان يكمل الاستاذ محمود فتحى حماد الموضوع بما لديه من معلومات والدعوة موجهه اليه فليتفضل


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (19 فبراير 2015)

تركيبات عمليه متعدده عن الثنر ( مخففات ومرققات القوام ) موجوده فى 
المشاركه رقم 376 - صفحة .... بين اهتمامات القراء .... والتركيبات الحديثه ...


----------



## Eng.Mahmoud elmagl (1 مارس 2015)

اخواتي بالمنتدى ماهى تركيبة مؤخر الحريق للمنسموجات والاخشاب افادكم الله ولكم جزيل التقدير


----------



## احمد سمير١ (12 سبتمبر 2017)

جميييل كلامك


----------



## ضرار 123 (20 فبراير 2021)

السلام عليكم ورحمة اله وبركاته

ارجو من حضرتكم افادتي كيفية اذابة مادة التنر وما هو المذيب المستخدم للتخفيف وان امكن خلطة رخيصة وجيدة


----------

